# Guitarist and Drummer Looking for Bassist/Singer



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Location Airdrie Alberta... contact 403-869-5499

Musical style... classic rock... contact for more details.

No egos allowed this is for serious musicians looking to have some fun... gig a dozen or so times a year ( mostly private functions )... positive attitude welcome... weekley rehersal with two rehersal spaces at our disposal... with a desire to learn approx 50 songs.

We are trying to keep it a three piece but hey a four piece is ok too!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Isn't 'singer/no ego' a bit of an oxymoron ???


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

LOL I was wondering who would get that first... I know I'm asking a lot... but I've been around a while and I know they are out there.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Bassist Found.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Bassist Found.


Hey, you're half way there! Now all you need is an Ego,... er,... Singer. :smile:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

i/2 way if singer... 1/4 way if ego with singer included! LMAO


----------

